
Ask HN: Measuring how broken the office Internet connection is - erbdex
The Internet at my workplace has been on and off lately and the IT admins don&#x27;t admit to how bad it really is. Since it works ~(most of the time), this is often ignored and is frustrating.<p>How do i measure how bad the connection is? Is tcpdump logs the only way or have you come across a cleaner hack&#x2F;plugin etc?
======
gravypod
Set up a script to poll a remote server every X seconds, collect the ping
times and how many connections were dropped, and the average transfer speeds.

I've heard a lot of good things about
[http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/](http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/)

